# Aktuelle Datei in Plugin bearbeiten



## Redrush (21. Okt 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Plugin geschrieben, welches eine xml Datei auswertet. Bisher habe ich es so gelöst, dass ein Dateimanager immer nachfragt, welche Datei ausgewertet werden soll. Nun möchte ich aber, dass immer die offene und angezeigte Datei genutzt werden soll. Wie mache ich das? Habe online leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## mrBrown (21. Okt 2016)

Plugin für welches Programm?


----------



## Redrush (21. Okt 2016)

Sorry ganz vergessen. 
Es ist ein Plugin für Eclipse.


----------

